# The good, the bad and the ugly -graff in Ibiza.



## Infraredd (Nov 1, 2014)

Graffiti is all over the place on Ibiza - here are some examples
The good


St Antonio by Infraredd, on Flickr


Nagai 6ir by Infraredd, on Flickr


Nagai 7 by Infraredd, on Flickr


Nagai 2 by Infraredd, on Flickr

The weird


Cala D'en Serra 4 by Infraredd, on Flickr


Cala D'en Serra 9 by Infraredd, on Flickr


Cala D'en Serra 16 by Infraredd, on Flickr

The very weird


Cala D'en Serra 17 by Infraredd, on Flickr

The carved


Punta Arabi 1 by Infraredd, on Flickr

And lots and lots of ugly


Sa Caleta Costal Battery Barracks bog by Infraredd, on Flickr


Sa Caleta Costal Battery hellmouth 1 by Infraredd, on Flickr


Sa Caleta Costal Battery gun emplacement 1 by Infraredd, on Flickr


Sa Caleta Costal Battery hellmouth 2 by Infraredd, on Flickr


Sa Caleta Costal Battery bunker kill by Infraredd, on Flickr


AK Morgana wire by Infraredd, on Flickr

Thanks for looking.


----------



## LittleOz (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice varied collection, thanks for the share.


----------



## decker (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeh, liking a bit of graff..


----------



## brickworx (Nov 1, 2014)

The geisha girl style graff is stunning - love that. Cheers mate


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 2, 2014)

Some stunning graffiti and superb images,thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlimJim (Nov 3, 2014)

Depends on where it's done, but I like the David Choe type stuff, but can't stand all that scrawling and chicken scratch rubbish, I'd like to ring their necks.


----------



## darbians (Nov 3, 2014)

Love the first shot.


----------



## cunningplan (Nov 3, 2014)

The first one looks like its done by Phlegm, love his stuff, the geisha girl ones are brilliant and the rest are crap  
Nice report though


----------

